# What are you reading?



## Bliss (Feb 22, 2007)

What is everyone reading right now?

I'm working on "Choke" by Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Mandy (Feb 22, 2007)

Once again Im between books. I'm headed to Barnes and Noble today though to find something new.


----------



## Mindy (Feb 25, 2007)

I just started a book called False Memory. It's by Koontz, i think, but I could be wrong. I'm only a few pages into it so far so I'm not sure if I like it yet or not. I'll let you know if it ends up being any good.


----------



## Jewels (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm re-reading the Four Agreements.


----------



## copper (Mar 6, 2007)

The count of monte cristo.


----------



## Mandy (Mar 7, 2007)

copper said:
			
		

> The count of monte cristo.



I love that book - it's one of my favorites


----------



## wildangel112 (Mar 8, 2007)

Angels & Demons by Dan Brown


----------



## soapwytch (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Grimm - Craig Russell


----------



## margi (Mar 16, 2007)

Parenting books. Lots and lots of them.


----------



## copper (Apr 11, 2007)

The Secret


----------



## hippietoad (Apr 17, 2007)

Right now, as many herb books and mags as I can find.


----------



## apple (May 10, 2007)

I'm reading Children of Men.


----------

